# what's a good tire size to get stretch on a 15x7



## BubbleBLOCK (Jul 27, 2002)

like topic, what's a good size tire to obtain a stretch look on a 15x7" rim? I don't want extreme stretch, but I do want an image that can clearly be noticed as stretch...
anyone?


----------



## VEEDUBR (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: what's a good tire size to get stretch on a 15x7 (BubbleBLOCK)*

dug from the grave as im also curious now


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: what's a good tire size to get stretch on a 15x7 (VEEDUBR)*

195/40/15 or195/45/15


----------



## VEEDUBR (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: what's a good tire size to get stretch on a 15x7 (PjS860ct)*

ive heard that 195's arent stetched. i was looking at very rare 175/45 but thats crazy stretch and kind of too much for my area. i was thinking 185 would be the best bet but cant find someone that makes them under 50 series.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: what's a good tire size to get stretch on a 15x7 (VEEDUBR)*

they make 175/45







how much those run for 15s?


----------



## VEEDUBR (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: what's a good tire size to get stretch on a 15x7 (PjS860ct)*

well 175/50/15 - Avon CR500 is what im leaning towards 
http://www.tbarnes.co.uk/TimsP...s.htm i would prefer a 45 profile though
the 165/45/15 shown below is too much stretch for my area where i live.








so i was thinking 185/45 would be cool but having a hard time finding someone that makes them


----------



## rsmvw (Jul 15, 2010)

what company has those? iv been looking for them too


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

You do realize that you dug up a seven year old thread, right?


----------



## rsmvw (Jul 15, 2010)

yea but some one might still know a company


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

165/45/R15 on 15x7 wheels.


----------

